# Drywall screwswill fix anything!



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Splinter said:


> My neighbor the used car dealer likes to use them... Trim on the side of the vehicle falling off? Drywall screw. Center console jiggly? Drywall screw. Exhaust brackets loose? Drywall screw. Headliner falling down? Yeah... you know...


I like zip screws for car fixes.


----------

